# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Near-Death Experiences are Lucid Dreams, Experiment Finds - Yahoo! Contributors Network

## Dream Guide Team

*Near-Death Experiences are Lucid Dreams, Experiment Finds**Yahoo! Contributors Network*By Natalie Wolchover | LiveScience.com  4 mins 29 secs ago In a new exercise by a California organization that studies *lucid dreaming*, volunteers have been conditioned to dream near-death experiences, including the classic scenario of flying toward a *...***

----------


## Solarflare

> The researchers say their experiment demonstrates that these heavenly visions must be products of the human mind rather than supernatural phenomena.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

What I'm more interested in is the fact that, by definition, the experiences are _not_ "*Lucid*" dreams, as the dreamer believes they are actually experiencing the phenomenon _outside_ of their own mind, and in some transitional stage of objective reality. So, I'm kind of curious as to their justification of calling such experiences 'lucid dreams', instead of just 'dreams'.

----------

